# IPOD with AUX Port has Low Volume



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

1. Why not try the USB port?

2. If you don't have a USB port, are you partially deaf?

3. If no for both questions above, consult your local dealer and see if its a wiring problem.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

So the volume on the actual iPod is up and it's still low?! Maybe your cord you're using?!


----------



## SGotam (Jan 5, 2012)

While a song is playing on the iPod you adjust the volume on the iPod, bar at the very bottom, you have to make sure that is all the way up


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

What model iPod are you using? If the volume on the iPod and the car are maxed out and you still can't hear it I would try a new cable or try the usb port.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Why aren't you using the USB Port?


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have this same problem, my AUX input is not very loud. When the windows up, it can be decently loud but with the windows down doing 60, i can have my Iphone all the way up and the AUX all the way up and can barely hear music. I know i'm not deaf I get tested yearly with me being in the Air Force.. There's deffinately a sound difference between the AUX and CD and FM. I also have an Eco, without the USB and bluetooth packages.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You should check your settings on ipod, might have the auto level set up.
My ipod sounds way louder and more crisp than XM throught the AUX. I don't have USB.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nah, it's not the settings, i'm 100% sure the volume is maxed out on my iPhone, i've even tried other MP3 players and it still sounds weak. CDs are definitely a whole lot louder than my AUX input..


----------



## LionLady (Feb 25, 2012)

Most MP3 players (iPod or otherwise) just aren't built for high volume output. The unit is too tiny for a lot of dB power through the audio jack. Try an output booster like Boostaroo. You can find them on amazon or ebay. Even Radio Shack has them.


----------

